# Q & A with Eric Broser (aka gopro) Natural Pro Bodybuilder



## Arnold (Feb 15, 2012)

*Q & A with Eric Broser (aka gopro) Natural Pro Bodybuilder*










*Eric on Facebook*
*
Eric's P/RR/S Training Systems

*


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 15, 2012)

Very cool to see you here Eric!


----------



## Arnold (Feb 15, 2012)

Eric, are you writing for any other mags besides Planet Muscle these days?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 15, 2012)

Welcome to the Board Eric!!!


----------



## Arnold (Feb 15, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Welcome to the Board Eric!!!



he has actually been a member here for many years.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 15, 2012)

Well I'll be damned.  LOL


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Feb 15, 2012)

Welcome to IM!  Chime in here bro!


----------



## CG (Feb 15, 2012)

Gopro is back?? Werd!


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 15, 2012)

Natural, OK......



Anyway welcome back.


----------



## carmineb (Feb 16, 2012)

Glad to see you up here Eric, I've enjoyed using your PRRS system and look forward to starting it up again....
.


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 16, 2012)

Hello. Glad to have you here in the Q & A.


----------



## tom2365 (Feb 16, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## Arnold (Feb 17, 2012)

Eric is very busy right now, but he does plan on being active with his Q & A thread.


----------



## gopro (Feb 17, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Very cool to see you here Eric!



Thank you kindly!


----------



## gopro (Feb 17, 2012)

Prince said:


> Eric, are you writing for any other mags besides Planet Muscle these days?



I still write for Iron Man as well, and have open space in Natural Muscle mag any time I want to do a piece for them.


----------



## gopro (Feb 17, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Welcome to the Board Eric!!!



Yup! It is welcome BACK! 

Thank you!!


----------



## gopro (Feb 17, 2012)

ANIMALHAUS said:


> Welcome to IM!  Chime in here bro!



Good to be back. Heck, I was one of the pioneers here back in the day. So happy and proud for Prince/Robert that he kept this place moving and growing all these years!


----------



## gopro (Feb 17, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> Natural, OK......
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway welcome back.



Am I not natural?


----------



## gopro (Feb 17, 2012)

carmineb said:


> Glad to see you up here Eric, I've enjoyed using your PRRS system and look forward to starting it up again....
> .



Thank you! That is awesome to hear!


----------



## gopro (Feb 17, 2012)

IslandGirl said:


> Hello. Glad to have you here in the Q & A.



Thanks so much!


----------



## gopro (Feb 17, 2012)

tom2365 said:


> Welcome to IM!



Thank you! Appreciated.


----------



## gopro (Feb 17, 2012)

Prince said:


> Eric is very busy right now, but he does plan on being active with his Q & A thread.



I am pretty much non-stop but I promise to do my very best to be here when questions come my way.

I appreciate all of the support already and thank Prince for asking me to be here.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 18, 2012)

I read this once, and wanted to get your feeling on it. This was from another natural bb'er
He said that a lot of the top natural pro's are enhanced. I don't know if this is true of not, as I don't keep up on the scene, and don't know any of them personally, but I wanted to hear your feeling on that statement.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 18, 2012)

Eric, do you have a preference for dieting for a show? Keto, carb cycle? Maybe something else?


----------



## gopro (Feb 18, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I read this once, and wanted to get your feeling on it. This was from another natural bb'er
> He said that a lot of the top natural pro's are enhanced. I don't know if this is true of not, as I don't keep up on the scene, and don't know any of them personally, but I wanted to hear your feeling on that statement.



Well, I DO know many "naturals" that have failed drug tests and others that take certain drugs that cannot be tested for...so yes, there ARE cheaters out there. However, it is impossible to know who is or is not doing what because some guys know how to pass urine tests and others have no problems lying through a polygraph.

That said, I like to give everyone the benefit of the doubt and not accuse anyone unless there is some form of proof. I myself am accused all the time and while it is frustrating I try and consider it a compliment at this point. One good thing I have on my side is that the company that I work with...ALL AMERICAN EFX...randomly urine tests all of their athletes to make sure they are clean, so I can prove myself if ever need be.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 18, 2012)

cool one of my favorite writers...i only got ironman for your articles...thought you werent with them anymore...liked your dvd reviews


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 18, 2012)

You seem like a straight shooter. Props.


----------



## gopro (Feb 19, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Eric, do you have a preference for dieting for a show? Keto, carb cycle? Maybe something else?



For myself, and any other natural person, definitely not keto. Well-timed carbs, cycled somewhat, slowly lowering as your move towards show day. That is the way to go.


----------



## gopro (Feb 19, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> cool one of my favorite writers...i only got ironman for your articles...thought you werent with them anymore...liked your dvd reviews



Hey, thanks bro. Appraciated.

I still write a piece for them each month in the training section. Usually a Q & A.


----------



## gopro (Feb 19, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> You seem like a straight shooter. Props.



Thanks bro.


----------



## MtnBikerChk (Feb 24, 2012)

Prince said:


> he has actually been a member here for many years.






Welcome back GP


----------



## gopro (Feb 25, 2012)

MtnBikerChk said:


> Welcome back GP



Thank you! Good to see you!


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 25, 2012)

gopro said:


> Am I not natural?



Well, you tell me? how do you compete with the top "natural" bb's who are juicing (and I know for a fact that they are) without juicing? And in natural bb, its not hard to beat the tests. you only get a poly and a urine test during the comp. Do you have out of competition testing like other sports do? no, I dont think so. 

So its not hard to test clean before a comp even while using aas. short esters and orals as Im sure you know. And you can be using hgh, slin, peptides just to name a few things that you'll never get caught for. 

Dont get me wrong Im not taking away anything from what you've achieved aas or not. I highly respect people that work as hard as you because without hard work all the drugs in the world wont do anything. But please dont be one of those that shouts "im all natural" when you are using something. I'd rather you respond with "no comment" than flat out lie.


----------



## gopro (Feb 26, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> Well, you tell me? how do you compete with the top "natural" bb's who are juicing (and I know for a fact that they are) without juicing? And in natural bb, its not hard to beat the tests. you only get a poly and a urine test during the comp. Do you have out of competition testing like other sports do? no, I dont think so.
> 
> So its not hard to test clean before a comp even while using aas. short esters and orals as Im sure you know. And you can be using hgh, slin, peptides just to name a few things that you'll never get caught for.
> 
> Dont get me wrong Im not taking away anything from what you've achieved aas or not. I highly respect people that work as hard as you because without hard work all the drugs in the world wont do anything. But please dont be one of those that shouts "im all natural" when you are using something. I'd rather you respond with "no comment" than flat out lie.



Well, I am not really sure how to respond to this. I AM 100% natural, and I suppose I hold my own against all other top "naturals," who you somehow know for a fact are on drugs.

I don't use any steroids, GH, slin, clen, peptides or whatever.

Not that I need to prove anything, but the company I work with...ALL AMERICAN EFX...drug tests ALL its athletes (YES: RANDOMLY WITH ZERO NOTICE) to MAKE SURE we are drug free. If we are found to be on anything we are immediately terminated. And let me tell you this...I sure as hell ain't risking my salary to try and sneak some drugs LOL!!! I'd rather pay my bills and weigh 215-220 ripped than not and be 270-280 ripped! 

However...if you DO think I look like I take drugs, then I thank you kindly for the compliment!


----------



## Merkaba (Feb 27, 2012)

I remember reading plenty of GoPro's posts and replies and he always shoots striaight from the hip from what I see, no b.s.  I know I've learned some stuff from your posts here and there.  I'm natural and hell I'm in half the shape as you and I get asked and accused all of the time. I know it's gotta be rough for someone that's way more serious than myself.


----------



## gopro (Feb 28, 2012)

Merkaba said:


> I remember reading plenty of GoPro's posts and replies and he always shoots striaight from the hip from what I see, no b.s.  I know I've learned some stuff from your posts here and there.  I'm natural and hell I'm in half the shape as you and I get asked and accused all of the time. I know it's gotta be rough for someone that's way more serious than myself.



Thanks for the backup bro. You are appreciated and you look awesome!


----------



## carmineb (Mar 5, 2012)

I guess the natural vs synthetic bb'ing does stir up alot of emotions for many. Gues there are probably many who were synthetic before going natural, (I dont know the regulations of how long one has to be natural to be considered natural.. ) But I am sure that if some bb choose to go natural, it is cuz they want to be purists... So they put together workouts and nutrition protocols that are done or timed to work with the body's natural ways of hormonal excretions. So the little bit more natural test or GH a body produces by timing things just right makes a difference for them while maybe a guy who is juicing could care less (to a great degree) cuz his receptors are flooded to the max anyway.

I have used PHs and I did a short run with test e. so maybe I aint natural any longer in that respects but heck, being 51, my test levels being always in teh low 200s, there is no way in hell i can ever gain muscle like a guy in his 20s or 30s whose natural levels are around 600.... I can understand the idea of levelling a playing field which means for me to have even a chance of gaining muscle at an efficient rate, my anabolic system HAS to be primed where muscle will gain at a rate proportioinal o the effort I put into it....

I also notice that many natural bb'ers do really take the effort to do POF or Xrep or PRRS systems so BB'ing is more of a science while if u are juicing, lift heavy, lift often is all you ahve to do your body recuperates at lightening speeds and heals faster while the natural guy has to do lactic acid workouts inbetween to assist in healing....


9I was just spurting random thoughts above)....

When I did the ironmag challenge last year, i used Eric's PRRS program and ove tte counter PH's and I lost fat, gained muscle, looked better than I had in years and my poor bones and tendons which easily get sore and over worked got a chance to rest while the program allowed me to cycle in and out of heavy to light, fast and slow protocols....


----------



## ZECH (Mar 5, 2012)

gopro said:


> Thanks for the backup bro. You are appreciated and you look awesome!



GP is an old friend from way back on this board. He taught me alot and I will never forget it. He knows his crap and is a good friend!


----------



## gopro (Mar 5, 2012)

ZECH said:


> GP is an old friend from way back on this board. He taught me alot and I will never forget it. He knows his crap and is a good friend!



Thank you old friend. Glad I taught you some good things and it is a pleasure to hear from you again.


----------



## gopro (Mar 5, 2012)

carmineb said:


> I guess the natural vs synthetic bb'ing does stir up alot of emotions for many. Gues there are probably many who were synthetic before going natural, (I dont know the regulations of how long one has to be natural to be considered natural.. ) But I am sure that if some bb choose to go natural, it is cuz they want to be purists... So they put together workouts and nutrition protocols that are done or timed to work with the body's natural ways of hormonal excretions. So the little bit more natural test or GH a body produces by timing things just right makes a difference for them while maybe a guy who is juicing could care less (to a great degree) cuz his receptors are flooded to the max anyway.
> 
> I have used PHs and I did a short run with test e. so maybe I aint natural any longer in that respects but heck, being 51, my test levels being always in teh low 200s, there is no way in hell i can ever gain muscle like a guy in his 20s or 30s whose natural levels are around 600.... I can understand the idea of levelling a playing field which means for me to have even a chance of gaining muscle at an efficient rate, my anabolic system HAS to be primed where muscle will gain at a rate proportioinal o the effort I put into it....
> 
> ...



Much of what you say is true.

I definitely have to be more and more scientific and meticulous about EVERYTHING now, since I am turning 44 and still look to compete with the 20-somethings! I know my natural test is way down at this point so my strategies to "keep up" and continue to improve continue to become more precisely honed.


----------



## Thresh (Mar 5, 2012)

What type of training do you prefer?

HIIT, high rep low weights, low rep high weights? Do all sets to failure? 

Do you use timers between sets, like 30 sec rest? Tempo of your reps?

I have always found this the hardest thing to figure out what works best. 

Thanks for taking the time to visit this board as well!


5"10
200lbs
BF = around 15% (guess)
600mg Tren E, 325mg Test Cyp week


----------



## BP2000 (Mar 5, 2012)

gopro you have like a million post's. You must have been sitting on a rock with your computer watching stegasarus eat on the tall trees as you typed out your well given diet and training advice. 

Have you ever cycled steriods before at all? Maybe when you were younger? Just curious. And that is impressive if you can still compete with 20 something's. How many day's do you lift and how many cardio session's each week?


----------



## gopro (Mar 6, 2012)

Thresh said:


> What type of training do you prefer?
> 
> HIIT, high rep low weights, low rep high weights? Do all sets to failure?
> 
> ...



I have pioneered 2 distinct training programs that I am now blessed to have people from all over the world using: POWER/REP RANGE/SHOCK and FIBER DAMAGE/FIBER SATURATION. I believe there are articles on this site for both borrowed from when they were published in various mags such as Iron Man, Planet Muscle and MD.

These are the methods I use to train, which actually do not limit you to just one "type" of workout protocol, but several, each of which taps into a separate anabolic mechanism.

E books are available for each at X-traordinary Workouts Home and a PRRS DVD is also available.

And thank you, it is good to be here once again with all these great members!


----------



## gopro (Mar 6, 2012)

BP2000 said:


> gopro you have like a million post's. You must have been sitting on a rock with your computer watching stegasarus eat on the tall trees as you typed out your well given diet and training advice.
> 
> Have you ever cycled steriods before at all? Maybe when you were younger? Just curious. And that is impressive if you can still compete with 20 something's. How many day's do you lift and how many cardio session's each week?



LMAO! Yeah, I was QUITE active here when I first became a member about 10 years ago!

No, I have never cycled steroids, and for the first time this year am considering doing a "masters" pro competition (although I will also again challenge the younger guys in open as well).

I currently lift 2 days on and one day off, and do cardio 3-7 days days per week depending on my needs at the time.


----------



## dride (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi GoPro, I???ve been weightlifting for a few months now and would like to start your P/RR/S workout but i can only workout 3 days a week so I???m hoping to stick with a Pull, Push and Leg type system while using your P/RR/S. I was just wondering if this is a good program from me to build strength and muscle as I???m only 15 and weigh 60kg. I don???t really know what I should do as my gym teacher doesn???t really like the sound of your workout and I don???t know if I should just try something else. I???m really keen to do this workout though!!!! SO any feedback would be awesome for this workout! Cheers mate


----------



## dride (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi GoPro, I???ve been weightlifting for a few months now and would like to start your P/RR/S workout but i can only workout 3 days a week so I???m hoping to stick with a Pull, Push and Leg type system while using your P/RR/S. I was just wondering if this is a good program from me to build strength and muscle as I???m only 15 and weigh 60kg. I don???t really know what I should do as my gym teacher doesn???t really like the sound of your workout and I don???t know if I should just try something else. I???m really keen to do this workout though!!!! SO any feedback would be awesome for this workout! Cheers mate


----------



## squigader (Mar 15, 2012)

What kind of work do you do for the upper chest specifically? How about the chest as a whole? How do dumbbell chest exercises and cables fit into the equation?

It's def. one of your strong points. Has it always been, or did you really have to work at it more than other muscle groups? I'm curious to see what you believe works best.


----------



## gopro (Mar 15, 2012)

dride said:


> Hi GoPro, I???ve been weightlifting for a few months now and would like to start your P/RR/S workout but i can only workout 3 days a week so I???m hoping to stick with a Pull, Push and Leg type system while using your P/RR/S. I was just wondering if this is a good program from me to build strength and muscle as I???m only 15 and weigh 60kg. I don???t really know what I should do as my gym teacher doesn???t really like the sound of your workout and I don???t know if I should just try something else. I???m really keen to do this workout though!!!! SO any feedback would be awesome for this workout! Cheers mate



Well, when your gym teacher becomes a pro bodybuilder and trains hundreds of bodybuilders and athletes maybe then he can have a smart opinion about my program, LOL. Just playing with ya gym teacher dude!

There is no reason you cannot benefit from my PRRS program, however, at your age and experience level it is more important for you to gain strength in basic movements than anything else. So, what I would have you do is make the MAIN focus the "power weeks" of my program, and set it up like this:

P/P/R/P/P/S, ETC...

I would work it this way for at least 6 months and even up to a year before switching to the basic P/RR/S cycle.


----------



## gopro (Mar 15, 2012)

squigader said:


> What kind of work do you do for the upper chest specifically? How about the chest as a whole? How do dumbbell chest exercises and cables fit into the equation?
> 
> It's def. one of your strong points. Has it always been, or did you really have to work at it more than other muscle groups? I'm curious to see what you believe works best.



My chest was not a strong point in the beginning...actually, none of my muscle groups were strong points. I was just skinny head to toe and had to work my butt off for everything I have.

That said, I was able to make a pretty good mind/muscle connection with my chest early on, figuring out how to keep my delts or tris from taking over the movements and making my chest do the brunt of the work.

Most of my chest mass came from heavy flat DB presses, BB incline presses and weighted dips. I did not do much cable work until later on.

Nowadays I do not do ANY flat work, with the exception of Smith bench presses, but to my throat! So, my main focus is upper chest at every workout because I do not feel that this can ever get enough size.

Main movements are:

-Smith incline press
-Smith bench press to throat
-Incline DB flye
-Hammer Incline press
-Low cable crossover
-DB pullover


----------



## dride (Mar 16, 2012)

gopro said:


> Well, when your gym teacher becomes a pro bodybuilder and trains hundreds of bodybuilders and athletes maybe then he can have a smart opinion about my program, LOL. Just playing with ya gym teacher dude!
> 
> There is no reason you cannot benefit from my PRRS program, however, at your age and experience level it is more important for you to gain strength in basic movements than anything else. So, what I would have you do is make the MAIN focus the "power weeks" of my program, and set it up like this:
> 
> ...



 Ok thanks for that man!! Also would you be able to tell me what exercises i should do for Power weeks, Rep Range weeks and Shock weeks? i typed up my own program but i was wondering if you would recommend some exercises for those weeks. I have been weightlifting for close to a year now and I???ve had my teacher look at my form and I???ve got 100% on all my compound lifts.


----------



## gopro (Mar 16, 2012)

dride said:


> Ok thanks for that man!! Also would you be able to tell me what exercises i should do for Power weeks, Rep Range weeks and Shock weeks? i typed up my own program but i was wondering if you would recommend some exercises for those weeks. I have been weightlifting for close to a year now and I???ve had my teacher look at my form and I???ve got 100% on all my compound lifts.




Back

POWER: week 1

- Rack deadlift...3 x 3-6
- Bent row...3 x 4-6
- Weighted chin...2-3 x 4-6
- CG seated row...2-3 x 4-6

REP RANGE: week 2

- CG weighted chin...2 x 6-8
- WG T-Bar row...2 x 8-10
- Dumbell row...2 x 10-12
- Pullover...2 x 12-15

SHOCK: week 3

- Pullover/WG pulldown superset...1-2 x 8-10 each
- Stiff arm pulldown/reverse grip bent row...1-2 x 8-10 each
- CG seated pully row dropset...1 x 6-8, drop, 6-8, drop, 6-8

Biceps/Triceps

POWER: week 1

- Barbell curl...2 x 4-6
- Preacher curl...2 x 4-6
- Hammer curl...1-2 x 4-6
- CG bench press...3 x 4-6
- Skull crush...2 x 4-6
- Single arm dumbell extension...1-2 x 4-6

REP RANGE: week 2

- Alternating dumbell curl...2 x 6-8
- Cable curl...2 x 8-10
- Concentration curl...1-2 x 10-12
- Weighted dip...3 x 6-8
- Pushdown...2 x 8-10
- Kickback...1-2 x 10-12

SHOCK: week 3

- EZ bar curl/CG chin superset...1 x 6-10 each
- Preacher curl/reverse curl superset...1 x 6-10 each
- Dropset cable single arm curl...1 x 6-10, drop 6-10
- Pushdown/CG bench press superset...1-2 x 6-10 each
- Reverse grip pushdown/incline overhead extension superset...1-2 x 6-10 each
- Dropset weighted bench dip...1 x 8-10, drop 8-10

Chest

POWER: week 1

- Dumbell bench press...3 x 4-6
- Incline press...3 x 4-6
- Weighted dips...2 x 4-6

REP RANGE: week 2

- Incline dumbell press...3 x 6-8
- Bench press...3 x 8-10
- Flye...2 x 10-12

SHOCK: week 3

- Superset...cable crossover/incline smith press...1-2 x 8-10 reps each
- Superset...incline flye/dips...1 x 8-10 reps each
- Dropset...machine bench press...1 x 8-10, drop 6-8, drop 6-8 optional

Deltoids

POWER: week 1

- Military press...2-3 x 4-6
- Upright row...2-3 x 4-6
- "Cheat" lateral...2 x 4-6

REP RANGE: week 2

- Single arm dumbell press...2 x 6-8
- Bent lateral...2-3 x 8-10
- Cable side lateral...2 x 10-12

SHOCK: week 3

- Seated side lateral/hammer machine press superset...1-2 x 8-10
- Severse pec deck/WG upright row superset...1-2 x 8-10
- Cable front raise dropset...1 x 6-8, drop 6-8, drop 6-8 optional

Legs

POWER: week 1

- Squats...3 x 4-6
- Leg press...3 x 4-6
- Single leg extension...2 x 4-6
- Lying leg curl...3 x 4-6
- Stiff deadlift...2-3 x 4-6

REP RANGE: week 2

- Leg extension...2 x 8-10
- Hack squat...3 x 10-12
- One legged leg press...3 x 12-15
- Lying leg curl...2 x 6-8
- Stiff deadlift...2 x 8-10
- Single leg curl or seated leg curl...1-2 x 10-12

SHOCK: week 3

- Superset: leg extension/front squat...1-2 x 8-10 each
- Superset: leg extension/sissy squat or leg press...1-2 x 8-10 each
- Dropset: lunge...1 x 8-10, drop, 8-10
- Superset: leg curl seated or lying/toes pointed hyperextension...1-2 x 8-10 each
- Dropset: single leg curl...1-2 x 8-10, drop, 8-10

The only note is that once you run through PRRS a few times you should advance RR week to the following ranges: 7-9, 10-12, 13-15, 16-20 (for larger bodyparts).


Read more: PRRS Training - Sample PRRS Template


----------



## dride (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks for that! so when doing a pull, push and leg type routine jsut add the Chest, Delts and Tris exercises all in one my workout looks like this

*Power:*

*Push:
*Barbell bench press
Incline press
Dips
  Military press
Lateral Raises
CG Bench press
Tricep Extensions


  Pull:
*
*Deadlift
Bent row
  Lat pull down
  Pull ups
Barbell curl

 [FONT=&quot][/FONT]
  Legs:
*
*Squats
Leg press
Leg extensions
Stiff leg deadlifts
Leg curls
Calf raises
Standing calf raises

*Push*

  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Bench Press[/FONT][FONT=&quot]:                                              (7-9 reps)
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Incline Dumbbell Bench Press[/FONT][FONT=&quot]:           (10-12 reps)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Dips:                                                              (13-15 reps)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Barbell Shoulder Press[/FONT][FONT=&quot]:                         (7-9 reps)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Upright Row:                                             (10-12 reps)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Dumbbell Lateral Raise[/FONT][FONT=&quot]:                         (13-15 reps)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Close-Grip Bench Press[/FONT][FONT=&quot]:                        (7-9 reps)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Dumbbell Overhead Triceps Extension[/FONT][FONT=&quot]: (10-12 reps)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Triceps Pressdown[/FONT][FONT=&quot]:                                                 (13-15 reps)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*Legs *

  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Squat[/FONT][FONT=&quot]:                                                           (7-9 reps)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Deadlift                                                        (10-12 reps)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Leg Press[/FONT][FONT=&quot]:                                                    (13-15 reps)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Stiff Leg Deadlift                                       (7-9 reps)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Lunges                                                          (10-12 reps)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Lying Leg Curl[/FONT][FONT=&quot]:                                           (13-15 reps)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Standing Calf Raise[/FONT][FONT=&quot]:                                                 (20-25 reps)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Seated Calf Raise[/FONT][FONT=&quot]:                                    (20-25 reps)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*Rep Range:*

Push

 [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Bench Press[/FONT][FONT=&quot]:                                              (7-9 reps)
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Incline Dumbbell Bench Press[/FONT][FONT=&quot]:           (10-12 reps)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Dips:                                                              (13-15 reps)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Barbell Shoulder Press[/FONT][FONT=&quot]:                         (7-9 reps)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Upright Row:                                             (10-12 reps)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Dumbbell Lateral Raise[/FONT][FONT=&quot]:                         (13-15 reps)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Close-Grip Bench Press[/FONT][FONT=&quot]:                        (7-9 reps)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Dumbbell Overhead Triceps Extension[/FONT][FONT=&quot]: (10-12 reps)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Triceps Pressdown[/FONT][FONT=&quot]:                                                 (13-15 reps)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*Legs *

  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Squat[/FONT][FONT=&quot]:                                                           (7-9 reps)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Deadlift                                                        (10-12 reps)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Leg Press[/FONT][FONT=&quot]:                                                    (13-15 reps)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Stiff Leg Deadlift                                       (7-9 reps)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Lunges                                                          (10-12 reps)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Lying Leg Curl[/FONT][FONT=&quot]:                                           (13-15 reps)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Standing Calf Raise[/FONT][FONT=&quot]:                                                 (20-25 reps)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Seated Calf Raise[/FONT][FONT=&quot]:                                    (20-25 reps)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*Pull*

  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Barbell Row[/FONT][FONT=&quot]:                                               (7-9 reps)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Lat Pulldown[/FONT][FONT=&quot]:                                             (10-12 reps)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Seated Cable Row[/FONT][FONT=&quot]:                                  (13-15 reps)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Barbell Shrug[/FONT][FONT=&quot]:                                            (7-9 reps)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Barbell Curl[/FONT][FONT=&quot]:                                                (7-9 reps)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Incline Dumbbell Curl[/FONT][FONT=&quot]:                            (10-12 reps)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Preacher Curl[/FONT][FONT=&quot]:                                           (13-15 reps)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Wrist Curl[/FONT]:                                                   (10-12 reps)


*Shock:*



Push


  Decline dumbbell flys/incline smith press                                             1-2 x 8-10 reps each
incline flye/dips                                                                                                                1 x 8-10 reps each
*Dropset* Bench Press                                                                                      1 x 8-10, drop 6-8, drop 6-8 optional
Seated side lateral/Front lateral raise                                                     1-2 x 8-10
Reverse flys/ upright row superset                                                          1-2 x 8-10
*Dropset* Military press                                                                                    1 x 6-8, drop 6-8, drop 6-8 optional
Pushdown/CG bench press superset                                                      1-2 x 6-10 each
lying tricep extension/incline overhead extension superset         1-2 x 6-10 each



  Pull

Pullup/Lat Pull down                                                                                      1-2 x 8-10 each
Stiff arm pulldown/ bent over row                                                           1-2 x 8-10 each
*Dropset* Seated cable row                                                                            1 x 6-8, drop, 6-8, drop, 6-8
EZ bar curl/Chin up superset                                                                       1 x 6-10 each
Preacher curl/reverse curl superset                                                        1 x 6-10 each
*Dropset* Single arm curls                                                                                1 x 6-10, drop 6-10



  Legs
  [FONT=&quot]
leg extension/ squat                                                                                      1-2 x 8-10 each
Stiff leg deadlift / leg press                                                                          1-2 x 8-10 each
*Dropset* lunge                                                                                                    1 x 8-10, drop, 8-10
Seated calf raises/standing calf raises                                                     1-2 x 15-20 each
*Dropset* leg curl                                                                                                 1-2 x 8-10, drop, 8-10[/FONT]


----------



## squigader (Mar 17, 2012)

Eric,
What would you think about starting the kid (dride) out on Rippetoe's Starting Strength? He seems like a perfect candidate - he's 15, been lifting less than a year, can go 3x a week and is 132lbs. It's also power/strength based (5 reps). That's an option I hear recommended all the time in these situations.


----------



## squigader (Mar 17, 2012)

gopro said:


> My chest was not a strong point in the beginning...actually, none of my muscle groups were strong points. I was just skinny head to toe and had to work my butt off for everything I have.
> 
> That said, I was able to make a pretty good mind/muscle connection with my chest early on, figuring out how to keep my delts or tris from taking over the movements and making my chest do the brunt of the work.
> 
> ...



I started off the same way a long time ago too, very skinny! A lot of the pros seem to mention that mind-muscle connection as crucial (making the pectorals do the work vs. the triceps or deltoids) - any techniques you use to help "get" it?

Can you speak some more to the importance of upper chest work vs. plain flat barbell benching?
And is the incline on a typical BB incline bench usually too high (involving the delts over the pecs?)


----------



## dride (Mar 17, 2012)

squigader said:


> Eric,
> What would you think about starting the kid (dride) out on Rippetoe's Starting Strength? He seems like a perfect candidate - he's 15, been lifting less than a year, can go 3x a week and is 132lbs. It's also power/strength based (5 reps). That's an option I hear recommended all the time in these situations.



When i first started i was on this kind of program but didnt really like the gains i was getting so i went to just simple 3 x 8-10 training and liked the gains but moving up in weights always took longer then i was hoping for. I think i got my strength up pretty good, as my bench i can do 10reps of 67.5kg, squats 90kg for 8-10reps and bentover rows 60kg for 8-10reps, and 100kg for deadlifts. SO i was thinking the P/RR/S workout would help me all over to get past more weight on the bar and move up in muscle size.


----------



## gopro (Mar 23, 2012)

dride said:


> Thanks for that! so when doing a pull, push and leg type routine jsut add the Chest, Delts and Tris exercises all in one my workout looks like this
> 
> *Power:*
> 
> ...




Yup, you got it. If you ever feel like you are doing TOO much, then just drop off a set or two.


----------



## gopro (Mar 23, 2012)

squigader said:


> Eric,
> What would you think about starting the kid (dride) out on Rippetoe's Starting Strength? He seems like a perfect candidate - he's 15, been lifting less than a year, can go 3x a week and is 132lbs. It's also power/strength based (5 reps). That's an option I hear recommended all the time in these situations.



Don't know anything about his program, but if it works for others, than why not try. That said, I personally do not recommend a program ONLY based upon 5 reps per set.


----------



## gopro (Mar 23, 2012)

squigader said:


> I started off the same way a long time ago too, very skinny! A lot of the pros seem to mention that mind-muscle connection as crucial (making the pectorals do the work vs. the triceps or deltoids) - any techniques you use to help "get" it?
> 
> Can you speak some more to the importance of upper chest work vs. plain flat barbell benching?
> And is the incline on a typical BB incline bench usually too high (involving the delts over the pecs?)



The mind/muscle connection is more important than people realize, and can make a HUGE difference in results. Hard to "teach" how to get this connection. It really has to do with the ability to shut everything out around you and focus your thoughts so directly on what you are doing that you are almost in a trance. People who train too heavy will rarely ever find this connection because it is too difficult to do when a set is too short, when your nervous system is too jacked up thinking about the weight getting from A to B, and when form is not perfect.

I feel that "upper pec" work is more important than flat work simply because it is far harder to develop the chest just under the clavicles vs by the nipples. Most guys are bottom heavy in the chest.

When doing incline work I like a 30 degree angle MOST of the time, but honestly will also use 45, 60 and even steeper at times. I am a big believer in angles, angles, angles!


----------



## kridonas (Mar 25, 2012)

Eric, how your diet looks like on a average day?


----------



## btex34n88 (Mar 25, 2012)

what type of supplements do you currently take, obviously nothing hormonal, but preworkout, etc.


----------



## gopro (Mar 25, 2012)

kridonas said:


> Eric, how your diet looks like on a average day?



Generally about 1.5 grams protein per lb of bodyweight; 0.5 - 1 gram carbs per lb bodyweight; .25 - .5 grams fats per lb bodyweight.


----------



## gopro (Mar 25, 2012)

btex34n88 said:


> what type of supplements do you currently take, obviously nothing hormonal, but preworkout, etc.



I have been working with a company called All American EFX for the last 3 years and love their products (although I WILL use products from other companies if EFX does not have something specific I need).

Creatine: EFX Kre Alkalyn
Pre Workout: EFX K-Otic
Natural Test Booster: EFX Test Charge
Glutamine: EFX GlutaZorb
HMB: EFX HBM Elite
BCAA's: USP Modern BCAA's or ALRI Chained Out
Whey Protein: EFX NF Pro or VPX SRO Zero Carb
Casein: ON's 100% Casein
EFA's: Udo's Oil Blend
Multivitamin: EFX's Vita Drive 
Vitamin C: Twinlab's with bioflavinoids
Carb Powder: EFX Karbolyn


----------



## patricio (Mar 29, 2012)

Hi, gopro. Great advice so far.
I have one question. Many in the forum suggest that, when cutting, it all comes down to calories; so cardio is kind of optional. What do you think about this?


----------



## gopro (Mar 30, 2012)

patricio said:


> Hi, gopro. Great advice so far.
> I have one question. Many in the forum suggest that, when cutting, it all comes down to calories; so cardio is kind of optional. What do you think about this?



The calorie in, calorie out "thing" will not "cut" it for people that wish to:

1-Carry as much muscle as humanly possible

while...

2-Carrying as little body fat as humanly possible

at the SAME time.


----------



## gopro (Nov 6, 2012)

Please feel free to ask me questions or advice on behalf of myself and PREMIUM NUTRACEUTICALS INTERNATIONAL!

PNI – Premium Nutraceuticals | A LEADER IN ADVANCED NUTRACEUTICALS


----------

